# New Watch, Well Pleased



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I will be soon, when it runs

Picked this up on Tuesday, they guy who owned it paid Â£2 for it at a boot sale but it didn't work, thus making him not interested in it anymore....bummer

Opened it up to find an ETA 536.121, bit disappointed as my later one has a jewelled 955 in it, but on the plus side the case feels very sturdy

Anyways I said if he ever wanted to sell it I'm always here to which he said: 'I do, is a fiver ok?'

so here it is, Polywatched and NATO'd, needs a new circuit which I'm buying in the next few days and a less disturbing NATO

v. pleased


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice find and a bargain for a the cost of a drink


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

very nice watch


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

jammy! and he is happy that he has more than doubled his money, so winners all round :thumbup:


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Bargain!!!


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

very nice, looks you changed a beautiful strap,


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice...i like the price !


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

have kept it on the yellow nato, has grown on me


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely.

So I take it that a ETA 536.121 is non-jewelled?

I have never come across this movement before. Is it quite rare?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

glyndwr said:


> Lovely.
> 
> So I take it that a ETA 536.121 is non-jewelled?
> 
> I have never come across this movement before. Is it quite rare?


Yes is non jewelled, its actually an AS ESA 536.121, they aren't all that rare I don't think just outdated, managed to find a NOS movement and swapped over the boards, as well as giving the train a bit of a clean and oil. pretty basic movement, works well now and is back on the yellow NATO (has kind of grown on me) total cost of watch Â£25 ish, still happy with that


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Thomasr,

Great job that you have done, and for 27ish quid, still a great bargain. In addition, it now has a great home.

Well done and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good effort...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice for Â£27 all in .I think that the 1982 ones tend to make good money .all the best woody77.


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, I agree Woody.

Falklands War and all that.


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

What a bargain - great find


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah a great find and it's been brought back to nice condition.


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice watch and I love the strap!


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Well done on a bargain.


----------



## bfaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Your strap sets it off nicely. Bargain.


----------

